# Mounting ntfs partitions with user read write support

## arabcian

Hello i want to automount my ntfs partition at boot with user read write support using internal kernel ntfs driver because i do too much read and copy action on my ntfs partition and ntfs3g driver is too slow about 15mb sec. write

how can i do it

my fstab file

/dev/sda1               /               ext4            noatime 1 2

/dev/sda4               /home           ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda5               /media/yedek    ntfs            rw,user    0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            user,noauto,ro  0 0

with this ntfs volume mounted at boot but only root can view read and change files i tried adding uid:1000 gid:100 and umask:707 options but nothing worked

should i change mount points user permissions is it safe?

----------

## arabcian

reailzed that i was using wrong umask value for mounting uid=1000,gid=100,umask=0222  but i dont have write support

i was mounting ntfs partition on gentoo with read and write support using mount -o rw but i cannot do it anymore whats the problem

----------

## alessio_demarchi

I dont know if it is possible for you to use ntfs-3g.

I have emerged the packet ntfs3g and I have modified my fstab ntfs entry in ntfs-3g.

In my gentoo box this solves the same problem

----------

## alessio_demarchi

I tried the same mask, and other with a lot of mount options, but the only user able to write an ntfs volume was root.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

arabcian,

The kernel ntfs driver doesn't really have write support.

Its limited to changing the content of existing files - provided the file size does not change.  Its been this way for years as it used to trash filesystems and this made it "mostly harmless".

You must use ntfs-3g

----------

## arabcian

thanks now im using fuse to mount my ntfs drives

me hard noob  :Smile: 

----------

